# Gotta laugh



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My first template was made to cut through 1/4" luan so............... I figured even though the scrap MDF was 3/4" I could still cut through the Luan............ well almost doesn't cut. I knew it was odd that earlier in the day Crystal GAyle's song "Don't Take Me HAlf The Way" ran through my head but I didn't know it was predicting what was to come.......... as long as I don't make the same mistake twice I can laugh

Ran out of time so will use some scrap hard board tomorrow


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I polyurethane the cut edges of my MDF templates to stiffen them up. Good ones are then used to cut a "keeper" from Lexan.


----------

